
Condoleezza Rice Joins Dropbox's Board of Directors - cpeterso
http://mashable.com/2014/04/09/condoleezza-rice-dropbox/
======
gamache
I wonder what the upside to appointing an outspoken, top-tier NSA advocate and
cheerleader for warrantless wiretapping of US citizens to Dropbox's board
could be. Seriously, I would love to hear some theories, because I can
scarcely imagine a more idiotic (and, as TFA mentions, tone-deaf) move.

Dropbox is likely to hemorrhage their tech-savvy users -- the ones who not
only drove adoption at first, but _still_ drive adoption -- and I can only
imagine Google Drive, BT Sync, and Box are only too happy to receive us. Is
the Valley/B-people bubble really that thick that no one thought this was less
than a solid idea?

~~~
serf
Yeah, i'm no longer a customer of theirs due to this decision.

I can't think of a worse cadre of people than the Bush administration to
involve in my own personal matters of privacy.

While I would never hope for the dissolution of a company just because I
dislike their tactics, I do hope that this decision they made affects their
bottom line enough to let them notice it as a mistake.

~~~
gamache
> While I would never hope for the dissolution of a company just because I
> dislike their tactics,

I am curious, why?

------
mschaecher
Any recommendations on dropbox alternatives?

I've been a happy customer for years but won't stay with a company that
appoints a war criminal and spying apologist to their board.

------
deciplex
>“As a country, we are having a great national conversation and debate about
exactly how to manage privacy concerns. I look forward to helping Dropbox
navigate it," Rice told Bloomberg Businessweek, which was the first to report
the news.

So... what? Help Dropbox hand out private keys to spooks and set up database
replication to NSA datacenters? I didn't realize she was technical.

It doesn't help that one of those slides literally said "Dropbox is next".

Now in addition to changing all my passwords because of Heartbleed I've got to
migrate from Dropbox to... something? Suggestions?

What a week.

